# [ESO]Vorgeschichte des Ordens der Amaraldane



## Fyras (15. Februar 2014)

Ein kleiner Hintergrundtext zu einer frisch gegründeten RP-Gilden (Amaraldane) für Elder Scrolls Online auf Seiten des Aldmeri Dominions...


--------
Folgender Text ist aus dem Almanach „Der kleine Corrvain. Handbuch zu den Orden und Gemeinschaften Tamriels seit der ersten Ära“ entnommen. Sie stellen den Orden der Amaraldane aus der Sicht des sehr viel später lebenden Historiker dar.Verfasst wurden sie von Kastla Corrvain in seiner 10. aktualisierten Auflage in Cyrodiil-Stadt im Jahre 176 der vierten Ära. Sie stellen also eine historische Bewertung dar und können durch Lücken in der Überlieferung oder bewusstes Fälschen von Quellen durchaus auch fehlerbehaftet sein.

*
Amaraldane, die*

Die Amaraldane, in manchen Quellen auch als „Orden der Amaraldane“ oder „Amaraldane Ilyareas“ bezeichnet, waren ein Orden auf Seiten des ersten Aldmeri Dominions, gegründet im Jahre 582 der zweiten Ära, also während des Interregnums. Das Wort Amaraldane ist altmerischer Herkunft und bedeutet so viel wie „Gesandte, Vorboten oder Herolde.“ Ihre Gründung und Ziele steht in engem Zusammenhang mit der Seherin Ilyarea aus dem altmerischen Adelshaus Aldweryn.

*
Über die Anfänge des Ordens*​

Wann genau mit den Planungen zur Schaffung dieses Ordens begonnen wurde, kann aus den heutigen Quellen nicht mehr präzise erschlossen werden. Sicher ist allerdings, dass die treibende Kraft in der Person der Altmer Arawin Aldweryn zu suchen ist. Ob sie in direkter Nachkommenschaft zu Ilyarea steht, ist umstritten, allerdings ist eine Verwandtschaft unstrittig. Die Lebensdaten Arawins sind ebenfalls nicht überliefert, jedoch wird sie in den Heroldsbüchern Alinors ab dem Jahr 534 2Ä bis einschließlich 577 (manchmal 579) 2Ä, als Oberhaupt des Hauses Aldweryn geführt. Somit lässt sich ihr Geburtsdatum auf das Jahr 400 (plus/minus 40 Jahre) und ihr Sterbejahr höchstens 10 Jahre nach Ende ihrer Führerschaft eingrenzen.

Die erste Quelle, in der die Amaraldane erwähnt werden, ist ein Bittbrief Arawins an den König Hidellith der Sommersend-Inseln im Jahr 578, in der sie ihre Befürchtung zum Ausdruck bringt, dass die ihren Worten nach „jahrhundertelang verlachten Prophezeiungen Ilyareas“ begonnen hätten sich zu erfüllen. Denn Ilyarea hätte sowohl das Interregnum als auch den so genannten Seelenbruch, eine arkane Explosion, die 578 ganz Tamriel erschütterte und viele Magier in den Wahnsinn getrieben haben soll, vorhergesagt. Deshalb bittet sie den König einen Orden gründen zu dürfen, der sich der Suche, Erforschung und im besten Falle der Verhinderung der düsteren Prophezeiungen widmen möge. Zwar ist die - falls dieser Brief jemals schriftlich beantwortet wurde - Erwiderung Hidelliths nicht erhalten, allerdings lässt die Tatsache, dass der Orden erst Jahre später gegründet wurde, darauf schließen, dass er dem Anliegen nicht gewogen war. Denn erst unter seiner Tochter und Nachfolgerin Ayrenn Arana, lässt sich eine rege Korrespondenz zwischen dem Haus Aldweryn und dem Königshaus von mehr als zehn Briefen feststellen. Im letzten Brief schließt Arawin mit den Worten, dass „das Haus Aldweryn ihren tiefsten Respekt und Verehrung für die Weitsicht ihrer Majestät zum Ausdruck bringen möchte und es die in der Audienz versprochenen Verpflichtungen gegenüber der Krone mit untertänigster Freude nachkommen werde.“


Demnach dürfte das Haus Aldweryn für die Gründung des Ordens irgendeine Form von Handel, nach dem Prinzip „do, ut des“ (Ich gebe, damit du mir gibst!), abgeschlossen haben. Die Details dazu wurden wohl nie niedergeschrieben, sieht man sich jedoch die interne Politik der Sommersend-Inseln an, ist auffällig, dass über Jahre hinweg das Haus Aldweryn stets für das Königshaus Partei ergriffen hat.


Präzise lässt sich hingegen das Gründungsdatum, die innere Struktur des Ordens und seine Einbettung in das Machtgefüge des Aldmeri Dominions bestimmen, da uns sowohl die Präambel als auch eine Auswahl der - wahrscheinlich - 76 Regeln in Form von Zitaten erhalten geblieben sind. Für die Zeit nach der Gründung verdichten sich schließlich die Quellen, hauptsächlich durch eigene Ordenschroniken und die erhaltene Ordenskorrespondenz. Der Vollständigkeit halber, finden sich die erhaltenen Regeln und die Gelübdeformel, die uns in einem khajiitischen Tagebuch erhalten blieb, im Appendix des Werkes.

[...]​


----------

